# Ask your friendly neighborhood admin! (Fighting Back!)



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, since Alison has decided to spam her way to 3,000 total posts, and close in on my total post count in the process, I have decided to fight back with this wonderful thread!  :thumbsup:  :sillysmi: 

So, roll the dice and ask me some questions!  :twisted: 






Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Why is everything a competition for you, Chase? :twisted:

And I'll have you know btw, this is Arty's fault :sillysmi:


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, and how come you never post any pictures?

I'll just keep asking questions because each one gets me closer anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

what is chasey poo's favorite food?



md


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Why is everything a competition for you, Chase? :twisted:
> 
> And I'll have you know btw, this is Arty's fault :sillysmi:



Not everything, just this fun little issue. You are way too new to be close to catching my number of total posts!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

And who is Chasey-poo's favorite photographer?  


And will you actually respond to people who call you "Chasey-poo"?   If so, does that make you a post-whore?

 :twisted:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

how old is are you in dog years?


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet I have posted more photos than you


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Oh, and how come you never post any pictures?
> 
> I'll just keep asking questions because each one gets me closer anyway :mrgreen:



Me? Post pictures? bahahahah

You think I actually care about photography and participate in it? I'm just here to make money off this website! 

Err, did I say that out loud???    

Maybe because I am waaaaaaaaaaay too critical of my own pictures?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> what is chasey poo's favorite food?
> 
> 
> 
> md



Its all about fajitas!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!!   This post shouldn't count.  All he did was answer a question with (count 'em!) FIVE questions!!!

He's too dodgy for his own good!    :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> And who is Chasey-poo's favorite photographer?
> 
> 
> And will you actually respond to people who call you "Chasey-poo"?   If so, does that make you a post-whore?
> ...



I really like the ocean related stuff that Bob Talbot does...both photography and videography. That guy has my dream job!

And....there are only a few who will get away with "Chasey-poo" without getting banned!


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase, do you exist?  Should I not pay attention to the man behind the curtain?  How do I get back home to Kansas?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> how old is are you in dog years?



4 and change? hehe


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have/had to prove yourself


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Maybe because I am waaaaaaaaaaay too critical of my own pictures?



Get over it, post your best work, let us rip it apart, cry a little and become a better photographer for it :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok, we all recognize that, around here, you are The Supreme Being (if you really do exist).    

So....how many arguments do you ever win at home?    :bigangel:


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Chase, do you exist?  Should I not pay attention to the man behind the curtain?  How do I get back home to Kansas?



What is existence anyway? How do any of us really know if we exist?

As far as getting to Kansas goes...Click here!

and...if I'm behind a curtain...I'd definitely suggest you NOT pay attention!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ok, we all recognize that, around here, you are The Supreme Being (if you really do exist).
> 
> So....how many arguments do you ever win at home?    :bigangel:



That would imply that I sometimes lose arguments at home, but we all know that isn't the case!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you listen to falco on a daily basis?


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay heres the question.

What is candy. And what is chocolate?

And where do butterfingers fit in?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2005)

How would I go about getting one of the TPF calenders?  The TPF store only accepts credit cards...and I ain't got one of those.


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

What do you put in the photo forum water to get us all addicted to this place?


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

damn miss maori princess, you and your butterfingers... can't you let it rest :shock:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

Has MD ever secretly aroused you?


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

No I cant Mr M&amp;M's, dont make me pull my definitions out


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

if a turtle has no shell, is he homeless or naked?


should vegitarians eat animal crackers?


md


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Do you listen to falco on a daily basis?



There is but one answer to that question...

Rock me Amadeus!!!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Okay heres the question.
> 
> What is candy. And what is chocolate?
> 
> And where do butterfingers fit in?



candy
n. pl. can·dies 
1. A rich sweet confection made with sugar and often flavored or combined with fruits or nuts. 
2. A piece of such a confection. 

chocolate
n. 
1. Fermented, roasted, shelled, and ground cacao seeds, often combined with a sweetener or flavoring agent. 
2. A beverage made by mixing water or milk with chocolate. 
3. A small, chocolate-covered candy with a hard or soft center. 
4. A grayish to deep reddish brown to deep grayish brown. 

Butterfingers go in mouth....enjoy!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> How would I go about getting one of the TPF calenders?  The TPF store only accepts credit cards...and I ain't got one of those.



Hmm, find a way to send me some cash and I can probably work out ordering one for ya!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What do you put in the photo forum water to get us all addicted to this place?



Bahaha wouldn't *YOU* like to know!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Has MD ever secretly aroused you?



What is secret about it??


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if a turtle has no shell, is he homeless or naked?
> 
> 
> should vegitarians eat animal crackers?
> ...



Naked

Yes, but only on the 3rd Tuesday of each month.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

wooooohhoooooooooooooooooooooo! Der Kommisar's in town!


fyi: kara says:



> hes slow in his responses


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





we filled our bellies with spicey lamb shanks....

wait, er...no nevermind...

md


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

How do you shut a wicked kiwi up?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

Will sucking up to the admins get me anywhere?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> How do you shut a wicked kiwi up?



A very effective way is to make you an admin and point you towards the ban button!  8)


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Will sucking up to the admins get me anywhere?



Short answer...no 

On second thought, it may work with one or two of them!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

:LOL:

Did I mention how much I like you chase


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> Did I mention how much I like you chase



No, no you didn't....but do tell!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldnt want to say in public 

But while were on the answers to life buzz, where do babies come from?


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i get banned, then no one sees the nude pictures of terri. Its safe to say i'll be safe  plus if you are banning a wicked kiwi, that would be you miss maori princess, i am not really a kiwi  8), just play one on the photo forum 

Question for chase:
How many tpf groupies did you sleep with last year, and do you plan to break that record this year?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I wouldnt want to say in public
> 
> But while were on the answers to life buzz, where do babies come from?




When a mommy and daddy love each other verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry much....errr


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Question for chase:
> How many tpf groupies did you sleep with last year, and do you plan to break that record this year?



Although I dare not answer your first question, I can safely say that I am confident of breaking the record! Just look at the number of new users lately...!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you getting any work done at your *other* job today??    :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Are you getting any work done at your *other* job today??    :LOL:



I'm going to pretend I didn't see this question


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

And look!   You're almost up to 3200 posts!    :cheer:    

I'd say this was a very effective, though somewhat trite, way to maintain distance between you and Alison.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 11, 2005)

Who named you Chase?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

Have you ever thought of holding a contest, where the prize is two plane tickets to the JT trip?  



(and rigging it so CORRY wins?)


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought of holding a contest, where the prize is two plane tickets to the JT trip?
> 
> 
> 
> (and rigging it so CORRY wins?)




Ohhhh, I like that one, but I want me and Hobbes to win since you're already going Corry


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

What happens if I eat the purple fruit?


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um...HOPEFULLY going...due to recent events in my financial life, I'm not sure if I can swing it.     :cry:    :sad anim:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Ut oh, somebody change her title.



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had some on Sunday night.  What's going to happen now?


----------



## ferny (Jan 11, 2005)

You'll go orange, blow up to the size of a pregnant elephant and explode within a month. If you boyfriend finds all of the pieces and puts you back together before the moon strikes eight you'll be fine.


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Who named you Chase?



It was actually the last name of one "branch" of my family tree


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought of holding a contest, where the prize is two plane tickets to the JT trip?
> 
> 
> 
> (and rigging it so CORRY wins?)



Uh...no.

And...if I were going to rig it, I'd make sure it favored me!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> What happens if I eat the purple fruit?



It'll take grape-y?


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 11, 2005)

How many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Ut oh, somebody change her title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This incident has been reported to the animal cracker police, don't leave the state.


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> How many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?



That question would be much better answered by MD  8)


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 11, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




one if your me...57.3 if your everyone else....



md


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

whats a tootsie pop?


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

candy sucker with tootsie roll in the middle


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

whats a tootsie roll?

and i thought chase was supposed to be answering the questions, missy!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

But she did such a good job!


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

you didnt answer the next question!
falling down on the job mister


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm sorry!!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> you didnt answer the next question!
> falling down on the job mister



http://www.tootsie.com/roll.html


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

You don't have tootsie rolls?!  :shock:  Low fat heaven for the chocoholic!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

Manda and Chase are only 2 posts apart!!


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

I better hurry up and keep spamming then!!


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

damn him
hes really on a roll

never seen the man so determined before


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

i wonder what we could get him to do just so he could get more posts than me


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Quit trying to one-up me!


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

stop it!!!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL!  :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Woohoo, I'm in the lead again!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

Ya'll are cracking me up!!    You're in a dead heat at the moment.... :LOL:


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

OVERTAKEN by the queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> OVERTAKEN by the queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :queen:


----------



## manda (Jan 11, 2005)

hows my terri girl anyways?


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> hows my terri girl anyways?



I routinely waffle between doing fab and feeling fragile..... how's my Mandacakes doing?     

(No Chase, you DON'T get to answer these questions!!)   :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You think I actually care about photography and participate in it? I'm just here to make money off this website!









Oh god.... can't breath..... your too funny... Make money from a website? You'd be a miracle worker


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What do you put in the photo forum water to get us all addicted to this place?



Heh, its not the water I'm addicted too, its the hotties, like Alison, and Jaffapie, and Manda, And Core, And Lumi, and... oh man I am a whore...woohoo!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> How do you shut a wicked kiwi up?



I know a way but it involves a condom and some peanut butter  :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last I heard... E-Bay


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> whats a tootsie roll?
> 
> and i thought chase was supposed to be answering the questions, missy!








It's sort of like chocolate flavored plastic, but delicious



			
				manda said:
			
		

> whats a tootsie roll?








A candy sucker with a tootsie roll inside.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry for spamming, but the peer pressure was getting to me, had to join in


----------



## Chase (Jan 12, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Sorry for spamming, but the peer pressure was getting to me, had to join in



You scare me sometimes...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 12, 2005)

damn, thats a nice image of the tootsie roll pop.  must have been shot in RAW!   sorry, just trying to catch up to Chase and Manda


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 12, 2005)

This whole topic is pointless!


So is this post!


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

This one isn't.


----------



## Chase (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> This one isn't.



You have a point there...   :crazy:


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, you have one there to.


----------

